# Training independent cats to spend time indoors



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

One of my cats is very strong-willed and independent! So I thought I'd start a thread on how I'm training him - successfully so far - to spend more time indoors and stay safe. Many of us, including me, have lost cats to cars, but some cats love being outdoors, so please use this thread to share ideas on how to keep independent cats safe 

Jumpy is very much a dominant cat, and he would love to be a totally outdoor cat, given the chance!! He will whine and even growl if he doesn't get his own way, but can be so purry and loving too! That's his personality, but of course he has to put up with some restrictions!! The other night I had to call him in before dark and he moaned for an hour or 2, but when I said 'NO Jumpy!' firmly, he got the message, listened to me and stopped!

I don't think it would be fair to remove his freedom entirely, but we can greatly reduce his risks.

I feel that the best way to train an independent cat to spend more time indoors is to do it gradually. Sit in the garden with them as much as you can, as it encourages them to stick around the garden. Then when you go in, try to bring them with you, offering food if necessary, and lock them indoors when you go out. Call them in for the night shortly after it gets dark (they may whine to go out during dusk to hunt) but get them in after dark. When they are indoors, make sure you give them enough attention, toys and cosy places to enjoy their indoor life, too. If you just lock them in whenever they want out, they can see it as a battle of wills. But sitting outside *with* them trains them to see the garden as their main territory, instead of the road!!

This approach has really been working with Jumpy over the past couple of weeks, and long may it continue!! I recommend this approach to anyone with independent kitties


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, ode are great pointers.

At the moment, Eric is out a lot, looking for his brother, but it was Ernie who was the real outdoorsy one.

Once Eric accepts Ernie is gone, I want to encourage him to spend more time indoors, and think we'll have a much better chance now he won't be following his brother outside.

This is clear sensible advice, and I'll be making use of it over the next few days and weeks. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

dharma66 said:


> Thanks, ode are great pointers.
> 
> At the moment, Eric is out a lot, looking for his brother, but it was Ernie who was the real outdoorsy one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's great to know this advice has been helpful! Even if it saves just one other cat, Treacle will not have died in vain 

Every evening, just after dark, I go and call Jumpy in from the garden, taking a torch with me. Up until I started spending a few hours each day out there with him, I would have to go right down the end of the garden to find him, and call him, but now I just have to open the door, wave the torch and in a few moments he comes bounding in! 

I am sure that you can train Eric to remain close to home with a few simple tips like these


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

My young lot are indoor, with 25' X 4' X 7' enclosure, and if I could afford it, I'd do an enclosure 3 or 4 times the size. They have one dog in with them,1/2 a day, and often other 2 pop in for an hour or 2. They have a change of furniture regularly, and I get great comfort knowing that I need worry only about age and genetics. I feed wild birds, and a number eat from my hands and the cats stalk happily, regularly, and run up the heavy duty mesh, and hang, salivating.


----------

